

Snapshots of awesome office spaces for inspiration/motivation - skbohra123
http://www.officesnapshots.com/

======
ideamonk
Old news for seasoned HN-ers <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=95348>
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=115990>
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=388343>

------
yread
Check this one out:

<http://www.fiqas.nl/Portals/0/FLASH/domain.html>

------
robkennedy
I've seen Ebola quarantine facilities that looked more vibrant and visually
appealing.

